# Latest HR experiences



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, had the first night in the HR. Unintentionally!!!!

On my way from Forres to Aberdeen to get an immobiliser fitted I had a rear blow out. Doh! When the recovery man arrived he decided it would be more sensible to do a low speed trundle for about half a mile to a commercial tyre fitters than to try to put the spare on where I was. So off we trundled.

The first thing the commercial tyre fitter said was "ooo - that's a funny size we won't have one of them". Doh! Never mind, on with the spare. Interestingly, as an aside, the jacks don't seem to lift the wheels clear of the ground - is that normal? Perhaps I need to check the fluid - anyone know how??? Also, who is good to get RV tyres from as I'd better keep a spare in the garage!

So, off came the spare and......... massive cut in the sidewall. Considering I bought this from a dealer three weeks ago and it has just been MOT'd I am more than a little p****d off!!!!!! Anyone think it unreasonable of me to go to the dealer asking for a refund for the cost of a tyre???

So, the very helpful tyre man (Tawse Tyres in Inverurie) spent 2 hours on the phone trying to find me some tyres. He eventually managed to find some he could get for the next morning. They are correctly sized and weight rated but they are slightly knobblier than ideal. However, might come in hand getting off a muddy pitch. In any case, it was all he could get for the next day!

So, I had a night in the tyre fitter's car park! Luckily I had gas on board and fully charged batteries, but no water. The moral - always travel with water! Aside from not being able to use the water facilities I had a very warm and comfortable night and found the cooker to ge excellent!

Trial by fire! Such is life.

I am also happy to say that Autosonic in Aberdeen were not only very professional but very helpful and understanding when I told them I would be turning up a day late! Top blokes. I highly recommend them for anything to do with car security or entertainment.

I have a couple of other quick questions too, aside from those above:

Any one have problems with electric steps? Some times mine doesn't retract fully and needs help. I've given it a good squirt of WD40 to make sure it is crud free and the connections are dry. Is there a lubrication regime? Or does it sound like a duff motor?

I have a button on my dash marked ICC Lights. Anyone know what it is supposed to do?

I need to fit UK towing electrics. There is a plug near the tow tube which I assume takes US fittings. Does anyone supply a UK towing electrics socket which will plug into it?

Thanks for your advice, as always!

Cheers.

Paul


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Oh dear! In at the deep end, Paul.

Still, at least you proved the comfort and convenience of having an RV to stay in for an unexpected overnight.

It's a good idea to carry some water, but not too much - it's heavy stuff to drag around.

As to the jacking query, a couple of points. If you carry some blocks of wood with you, this will increase the effective stroke of the jack, meaning you should be able to lift the wheel off the ground.

But don't do it! If you lift just one wheel off the ground using the inbuilt jack you are in danger of twisting the chassis. In some instances this can result in popping the windscreen out!

If you do need to use the jacks, use them as a pair, so that both wheels come off the ground. But if it's the rear wheels, make sure you chock the fronts very well, or the RV may roll forward and bend the jacks. It may be better to raise both wheels on one side.

As to the tow socket, just rip it out and replace it with a UK socket. Have a meter handy to check which wire feeds which light.

If you can't resolve your other problems locally, you might like to try Damondunc, who's a member here, and a mobile RV engineer. [email protected]

Tel: 07738 669938

Good luck with your RV

Bruce


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Paul
The guys in the USA recommend that RV tyres should be changed every 5-7 years irrespective of the mileage done. Yours are probably 245/70R19.5 and it is not so common in the UK.
You have to be very careful about the load rating on any tyres you consider as well as the max speed rating - some will carry the load but are made for trucks just running around town and don't have the speed rating.
You can't get specific RV tyres in the UK - one company advertises that they do but are the same tyres are sold as local truck tyres on the manufacturers website in North America.
The reason your tyre was knobblier is probably because it's a 'driving tyre' made to go on the rear wheels of trucks as opposed to a 'steering tyre' with a smoother tread made to go on the front.
I recently replaced all my GoodYear G159 RV tyres despite only having done 20,000 miles because they were 5 years old and I had also had a rear inside blowout. Despite the limited mileage we found a bulge on one of the front tyres so I was glad I changed.
I considered KUMHO, Michelin, Cooper, Continental, Hancook who do make a 19.5 tyre but after consultation with Good Year's technical department in the UK bought their RHS 19.5's - all steering tyres. There was a noticeable improvement in the ride quality.
I don't think you should use the jacks to lift your wheels of the ground they're not made for that purpose even if you manage it. They might help you get the tyre fitter's jack trolley underneath.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

One very important safety note about levelling jacks/wheel changing, if you jack one side of your rv off the ground always do this on a level surface and chock the opposite wheels front and rear. Nearly all chevrolet, ford and workhorse front engined rv's have transmission park brakes on the propshaft, as soon as you jack up one side on the rear THE PARK BRAKE HAS NO EFFECT WHATSOEVER. You should never jack an RV off the ground using just the levelling system. Also in fairness to whoever mot'd your rv the only way a spare wheel comes into the mot is in terms of security ie is it going to fall off? the conditon of the spare tyre is not a testable item.
The ICC switch should flash your marker lights thats how they thank truckers in the states.
cheers Dunc.


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for all of the info chaps. Much appreciated.

The tyres I had fitted are actually mud and snow tyres but only slightly knobbly. But yes, they are good for the load and speed rating - same as the tyres that were fitted. They are actually 235/85/16 - a very odd size. They aren't too hard to get in the UK but only some distributors carry them. I could have had several makes in a week, but for the next morning it had to be the m & s ones.

I'll check the ICC light switch, but I don't think it does anything. Probably due to the poor quality of the 12v conversion!

Aside from that, all goes well. I'm going to flush out the water system tomorrow and give it a good 'Spring Fresh-ing'.

Cheers.

Paul


----------



## paulharrison (May 1, 2005)

Hi Paul
Been there done that, what I have done is opened a account with
ATS they are owned by Michelin and will come out to account customers with there mobile service they stock proper RV rated tyres most new RVs built to UK spec are fitted with Michelin tyres, and which as said before must be swopped every 5-7 years 
Paul Harrison


----------

